# Jen tak



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
tady v tom větě není mi jasné význam toho:Jen tak. Kdo mi pomůže?
Vypravěč chtěl být ztreztan za jeho vinu: - Mohl jsem počkat, až skončí bitva, a pak se udat, aby mě popravili. Jenže oni by mě nejspíš odbouchli jen tak. To nemělo cenu. -
Děkuju moc


----------



## winpoj

Ahoj,

udělat něco "jen tak" většinou znamená udělat to bez nějakých zvláštních důvodů. Tady bych spíš řekl, že by ho odbouchli bez cavyků, třeba bez soudního procesu apod. Ale těžko říct bez širšího kontextu.

Mimochodem, nemyslela jste, že chtěl být ztrestán za SVOU vinu?


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, myslela jsem takhle. Promin vás


----------



## tlumic

Ahoj,

ano, chápu to tady jako: "bez ceremonií", "obyčejně", "bez pozornosti ostatních", "beze slávy". Prostě jen tak.

t


----------

